# Another Dash Jet Evaluation



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok guys, most here know I am having issues using my hands due to nerve damage from a disc that was removed in my neck. The nerve damage has me numb, temporarily I'm hoping but this is why it took me a few weeks of having them here that I'm just now getting around to working on one.

So I grabbed a random chassis from my stock of Dan's new remarkable dash jet chassis'.

I took advice from all others here that had some input. First I gave my front axle ample clearance so it turns with precision. Spaced the front rims so the shoes won't get to in the way. Tweaked the shoes for a lot more contact. Then I shimmed the magnets, put a little pressure on the brush bars to give a little more pressure. Not a ton of bend, just a tad. And replaced the brushes with Wizzard's or JW's, whichever I had handy. Before assembling, I run the gear plate without the magnets in the chassis with my dremel and a stainless steel wire wheel brush. Just push all 3 gears around, yes dry. No need to make a mess. Using my dremel, I run thru all the gears just to smooth out any rough edges. This is a real quik "lapping" if you will. :thumbsup:

Put it all together and boy oh boy was I surprised to see how this thing screams!!!!  Anyone here who has run on a 16 foot or longer routed type of track will know what I'm saying when I say "this car has a turbo booster and screams down the long straight!!!" It absolutely winds up and barrels down the track. :freak: And I'm talking about using the stock wheels and pick up shoes!!!!

So in closing, I will ONLY buy Dash-Jet Chassis' from now on. Period, and for only 12 bucks?!?!?!?! I can't see spending 15-20 for an Aurora anymore.  What a chassis Bud!!!! :wave:

Don't know how you did it Dan but let me say thank you very much for taking such a cool project on. I couldn't be happier with them. Just like most I'm sure.


Here she is in all her glory:


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Cool right up, cool car...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks good to me! can't wait to get one.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I am dying here. Can't wait for my order from JAG to be filled. But I can wait because I will not pay the 32.49 buy it now for one on eBay.

Dave


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Redwater slot said:


> Cool right up, cool car...:thumbsup:


odd... this was your earlier 'review':

'It's very loud'

and 


'The two big gears on the top gear plate click with every turn or mesh of the gears and the tires come off with the most gentle of handling of the car.The chassis itself seems to be very sturdy As well as the parts underneath the car.For $12.00 I guess you cant really complain but im not really to happy with my product that picked myself."


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey, Redwater slot, if ya don't want that "lemon" I'll take it off yer hands! BBBWWWWWAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! :freak::freak:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Redwater's post doesn't seem odd to me. He bought a chassis and apparently didn't go through all the steps mentioned in Joe's post and at that point wasn't really happy with it. He subsequently read Joe's post, perhaps learned something and liked what he saw with the Camaro body mounted on the chassis. His initial reaction to the chassis will likely be typical for most people not accustomed to having to spend a couple hours with a chassis before getting what they might consider to be acceptable performance. This is not a knock on the the Dash chassis. A similar effort is required for NOS TJets and AutoWorld Tjets without the added traction magnet. Fortunately, there seem to be plenty of guys more than willing to invest the time and effort in this niche of the slot car hobby.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> Redwater's post doesn't seem odd to me. He bought a chassis and apparently didn't go through all the steps mentioned in Joe's post and at that point wasn't really happy with it. He subsequently read Joe's post, perhaps learned something and liked what he saw with the Camaro body mounted on the chassis. His initial reaction to the chassis will likely be typical for most people not accustomed to having to spend a couple hours with a chassis before getting what they might consider to be acceptable performance. This is not a knock on the the Dash chassis. A similar effort is required for NOS TJets and AutoWorld Tjets without the added traction magnet. Fortunately, there seem to be plenty of guys more than willing to invest the time and effort in this niche of the slot car hobby.


it is always good to hear that someone who might have been somewhat unhappy with a purchase learned a few things and was in the end happy with it.
folks that don't tweek pancakes might expect something that they have come to expect from inline designs of late. and, THAT ain't happenin.
I spent NO time fiddling with the first one I tried, merely changed the magnets to proper polarity and judiciously oiled all required parts. ran the snot out of it with only tire cleaning and one pickup shoe cleaning for at least 50 laps. all of which were pleasurable. 
Hank constantly tuned his from the shoes to the gear train and his got gradually quicker.
but, mine, right out of the package, ran very well and only got better.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok so what I did next was took another stock Dash-Jet, did nothing to it at all except flatten the stock tires. 

Put it under one of the best Model Motoring bodies ever made and ran like 30 laps. 

Well I have to say, this one right out of the box ran. I mean ran good. Not as good as the first one I tuned before running but awfully close. I didn't touch the gear plate. No shimming, left stock brushes in, didn't space the rims out, just like I pulled out of the bag and all I can say is I am impressed to say the least.


Thanks Dan for a quality product.
















Umm question for Alpink, This is not going to be legal for the "Stock Skinny Tire " class at the race correct?? 


Cause these al beasts!!!!! Can't imagine putting 24 volts in one!!!! I'd have to oil the tires or it would pop right out!!!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ummmm, let me see, legal 100% stock t-jet class?
hmmmmmm, Dash magnets (equivalent to or stronger than Aurora AFX Super II oriented magnets which weren't installed at the factory in t-jets) versus 50+/- year old stock t-jet magnets.
Dash Tri-Lam 14 OHM armature versus two laminate 16-17 ohm original Aurora t-jet armatures?
better ask Hank!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> ummmm, let me see, legal 100% stock t-jet class?
> hmmmmmm, Dash magnets (equivalent to or stronger than Aurora AFX Super II oriented magnets which weren't installed at the factory in t-jets) versus 50+/- year old stock t-jet magnets.
> Dash Tri-Lam 14 OHM armature versus two laminate 16-17 ohm original Aurora t-jet armatures?
> better ask Hank!


Ruh Roh


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

If I have to explain then you will never understand . I know what class to put you in . HAHAHA!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

65 COMET said:


> If I have to explain then you will never understand . I know what class to put you in . HAHAHA!


Ouch lol!!

I thought I'd have to set up the 2 campbells soup cans with a string to reach you lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ouch lol!!
> 
> I thought I'd have to set up the 2 campbells soup cans with a string to reach you lmfao!!!!!!


Joe,
57' Bellaire, NOT 55' "Best Bod"... ROFLMAO!!!! :thumbsup::wave:
Pete :wave:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe,Being involved from day 1 with Dash,I am extremely happy with the results of the T-Dash chassis.It is an excellent product,but the addition of a 55 Chevy body automaticly will make a chassis faster.Scientific study proves this.I'm not just saying this. Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh my....this Tom guy is good...RM


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Hilltop, you have to remember, Tom doesn't sell '55 chevy bodies... He keeps them all for himself...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it T-Dash or Dash Jet?? I thought Dash-Jet myself. And maybe a 55 buick but whatever lmao!!!



tomhocars said:


> Joe,Being involved from day 1 with Dash,I am extremely happy with the results of the T-Dash chassis.It is an excellent product,but the addition of a 55 Chevy body automaticly will make a chassis faster.Scientific study proves this.I'm not just saying this. Tom


I heard things rm, you have to look out for this guy!!!



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Oh my....this Tom guy is good...RM


rodstrguy you are right on!!!! You have to see the wall of 55's!!!!!! 



rodstrguy said:


> Hilltop, you have to remember, Tom doesn't sell '55 chevy bodies... He keeps them all for himself...


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Buick VRS Chevy*

I think Tom & Joe Buy them all so they could have the Fastest. Tom 55 & Joe 65. But they both race at my place. I am calling them both out. Stock Dash Chassis 55 VRS 65. On My new Drag strip. Lets have some fun. Tell me when is good.
SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Johnny boy, these dash chassis are gonna scream!!!! Can't wait to see it in action on the strip!! Skinny tires and all!!!

Tom, your gonna have to get me one day or evening so we can go hit John's new SCI Drag Strip!! :thumbsup:


----------

